# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  اغلاق الجهاز بالتوقيت

## زين

السلام عليكم
برنامج يقوم على اختيار اغلاق الجهاز بالتوقيت الذي تقوم بتحديدة مع بعض المميزات الاخرى .. يعمل مع Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP/2003 









حجمه 1mb
من هنا للتحميل
http://www.stupload.com/DOWNLOAD/236...toShutdown.exe
وشكرا

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً يا زين ...

جاري التحميل لغايات التجربة ...

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور زين مواضيع مميزة نتمني منكي المزيد والمزيد من أجل المنتدي

----------

